# Has anyone read the new Ciaphas Cain book?



## mattmancci (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd really like to know if anyone has read it, and whether or not they liked it.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

If you are refering to Cain's Last Stand, I am halfway through it now. Not a bad book (so far) and on par with the rest of the Cain series.


----------



## MajorChaos (Oct 9, 2008)

It was a very good book, i have read all of his stuff up to this point and i say its a good job! so you sould take a crack at it.:biggrin:


----------



## GundamMerc (Sep 24, 2008)

pretty good, is a really funny series


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

u didnt even know there was a new CC book out, im totally getting it


----------



## mattmancci (Aug 22, 2008)

i finished it awhile ago and it was great...a great sequal in a great series


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm half way in and loving it. They are a great series of novels that just keep getting better and better lol.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Thoroughly enjoyed it, a worthy addition to the series. He's one of the best rendered characters in the BL range. I'm just hoping there's a model on the way if the IG get a new codex.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Ciaphas Cain, Leadership 1!

It's a great series, the last one is definately one to pick up. My favorite is still _Death or Glory_.

-Dirge


----------

